# "Hepatopriv" in English?



## Loquamur

I'm looking for the term "hepatopriv syndrome" - in fact I need the equivalent medical term in English. I understand the clinical descriptions in Romanian (and I found "hepatopriv" everywhere!),  but I have to write it in English and I can't find the specific translation. Thank you.
-- Caut termenul „sindrom hepatopriv” - de fapt am nevoie de termenul medical echivalent în engleză. Înțeleg descrierile clinice în limba română (și am găsit „hepatopriv” peste tot!), Dar trebuie să o scriu în engleză și nu găsesc traducerea specifică. Mulțumesc.


----------



## Loquamur

Loquamur said:


> I'm looking for the term "hepatopriv syndrome" - in fact I need the equivalent medical term in English. I understand the clinical descriptions in Romanian (and I found "hepatopriv" everywhere!),  but I have to write it in English and I can't find the specific translation. Thank you.
> -- Caut termenul „sindrom hepatopriv” - de fapt am nevoie de termenul medical echivalent în engleză. Înțeleg descrierile clinice în limba română (și am găsit „hepatopriv” peste tot!), Dar trebuie să o scriu în engleză și nu găsesc traducerea specifică. Mulțumesc.


I've gotten nothing but roundabout explanations from Anglophones, when I have already read the Romanian, French, etc., explanations.  What I needed was an English NAME of this pathology.  Sorry -- was I unclear in writing Equivalent Medical Term?


----------



## Loquamur

Loquamur said:


> I've gotten nothing but roundabout explanations from Anglophones, when I have already read the Romanian, French, etc., explanations.  What I needed was an English NAME of this pathology.  Sorry -- was I unclear in writing Equivalent Medical Term?


I finally tripped over an instructional PowerPoint file posted to an Algerian Web site, which set "hépatoprive" equal to "hépatocellulaire insuffisance."  The most succinct option so far.  I'm calling it quits.


----------



## farscape

Loquamur said:


> I finally tripped over an instructional PowerPoint file posted to an Algerian Web site, which set "hépatoprive" equal to "hépatocellulaire insuffisance."  The most succinct option so far.  I'm calling it quits.


(fără pretenții științifice... ) Dacă folosim ipoteza conform careia ”sindrom hepatopriv“ este ”hépatocellulaire insuffisance“ mă gândesc că ai putea folosi ”hepatocellular dysfunction“ - vezi și aici.

Poți să continui căutarea pe Google folosind cuvintele cheie “hepatocellular insufficiency syndromehepatocellular insufficiency syndrome”; am o mostră aici.


----------



## Loquamur

Mulțumesc, farscape.


----------



## Melksedek

If I were to summarize all the characteristics of this syndrome, I'd go with "Reduced hepatic synthesis" (according to a friend of mine who's both a physician and a translator). There are several blood tests indicating this particular condition (INR, coagulation factors, serum protein concentration etc.) which is mostly encountered in chronic liver diseases (cirrhosis) or in acute hepatitis with massive cellular destruction.


----------



## farscape

Bunvenit pe forum, Melksedek!

"with "Reduced hepatic synthesis""
Cred că trebuie avute în vedere cele două componente ale maladiei (sindrom?): componenta de sinteză și cea metabolică.


----------

